# Myriophyllum sp. Guyana?



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I grabbed this locally from an lfs that imports from Asia. It was labeled as M. mattogrosense but it seems smaller? 

~Adam

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Adam C said:


> I grabbed this locally from an lfs that imports from Asia. It was labeled as M. mattogrosense but it seems smaller?
> 
> ~Adam
> 
> ...


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think probably is _M. mattogrossense_.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I also think that's mattogrossense, quite small (which diameter?) because still in the emersed form. 
As mentioned in the "Myriophyllum sp. Guinea"-Thread "Guyana" in the emersed stage has blue-green strongly water-repellent leaves like M. aquaticum, plants very small, stem diameter less than 1 inch.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Cavan and mire.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------

